

World's Worst Email Newsletter - indiescott
http://worldsworstemail.com/

======
indiescott
We first created the World’s Worst Email (and mailed it to our subscriber
list) as a gag. The idea was to shine a spotlight on the value of design in
email marketing by putting good content in packaging. To my surprise it has
sort taken on a life all it's own.

